
Mac to Surface Book: Making the Switch from Mac - qzervaas
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/switch/mac-surface
======
MaysonL
Make the transition? Maybe. Make it now? No.

Wait for version 2.0, at least.

Read Joanna Stern's review for the WSJ.

~~~
calciphus
This is the fourth generation (fifth?) of the Surface. How many versions do
you need?

~~~
tfandango
SurfaceBook is 1.0, and the subject of this post. SurfacePro is I think what
you are referring to, and is on its 4th iteration.

------
boards2x
Yea, right. Maybe if it had OS X or Linux on it? I'm sure the hardware is ok,
but at least developers need a POSIX compliant environment, and Microsoft does
not have anything much to offer these days. It's a new world.

~~~
skc
Developers /need/ a POSIX compliant environment you say?

You speak for all of them?

~~~
mindcrash
For anything else other than .NET development a POSIX compliant environment is
highly advantageous over a Windows environment.

I speak out of experience.

~~~
skc
I think any devs making the very unlikely switch to Windows would know what
they need to do get their POSIX fix.

In any case, this article seems to be rightly aimed at non devs.

~~~
boards2x
Why would you go this route though? Unless you must do .NET professionally,
there's no real reason for devs these days to use anything Windows. It just
makes everything much more complicated, and many compromises because of
platform readiness of many of the cutting edge projects (everything seems to
start today on OSX/Linux).

